

Shame on GNIP for shutting their "community edition". - roberto78
http://blog.gnip.com/2009/08/26/gnip-license-changes-this-friday-aug-28th/

======
brk
Why shame? They're building a business, and figuring some things out as they
go. I say good for them for recognizing early on what is going to help them
create a sustainable business.

